# What's your most attractive Physical feature?



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

... :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

...hmmm... such a hard one for me!!!  :duck

I reckon I have a pretty cute but though! :lol ...and don't do so badly on most of the others, either!  

:lol :sus 
( I'm kiddin' I'm kidding!! :duck :b )


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

I said chest because I don't know, I don't think anything is all that attractive on me :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

No attractive features. Everything is weird and ugly.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Shauna The Dead said:


> I said chest because I don't know, I don't think anything is all that attractive on me :stu


You have got to be kidding.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I'll go with overall shape because although I dislike being a toothpick, it seems to be what's accepted in society.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

all i have to say is that if any ladies here pic feet you need to prove it with pics


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

nubly said:


> all i have to say is that if any ladies here pic feet you need to prove it with pics


lets make all the ladies prove their choice with pics :b


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I guess my face and eyes. I got a lot of comments on those over the years.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Shauna The Dead said:
> 
> 
> > I said chest because I don't know, I don't think anything is all that attractive on me :stu
> ...


actually my chest isn't all that great either, the size is great but I have no cleavage which sucks.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Noca said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > all i have to say is that if any ladies here pic feet you need to prove it with pics
> ...


if I posted pics of my chest they'd just be deleted. hell my face pictures get deleted enough on here.


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

My feet are pu$$y magnets ........not.
Nah jk i dunno my overall body is in good shape (yes i count my blessings) and i like my eyes so it's all good in the hood.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've been told by folks here that I have hott feet :b


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I have been told my whole physique, but honestly my eyes I believe


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

My legs are really long and thin. So I choose them.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I have had lots of compliments on my eyes, so I guess that would be my first choice.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Why not. Chest.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

^ lol


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I have no idea. My mom says my feet are my most attractive feature. Thanks Mom, because that's such a compliment... :b What exactly does that say about the rest of me?


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

This was an interesting poll. I almost picked feet but I ended up with overall shape. It seems hard to tell if your own face is attractive; I'm suprised 7 people have chosen that one already, but good for them because face is the most important I suppose.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Definitely not my feet, lol. Face/eyes I guess.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Celestite said:


> I hate everything about myself physically.


Don't sweat it so much, Celestite (Glas  ) -looks last a short time in the scheme of things! Once you get to 30 they start to go. Few people look really great at 40.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

My eyes I guess, shape and color (green).

Been told I have nice legs too, but I rarely have the guts to show them off (I wear jeans a lot).


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

My third leg. :eek


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Ugh... Well, I'll go with legs since I've actually had a couple girls scream "nice legs" from their cars. I often feel weaker and less muscular everywhere else though.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

ardrum said:


> Well, I'll go with legs since I've actually had a couple girls scream "nice legs" from their cars.


Were they also in the process of lifting their shirts when they were saying this?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

shyvr6 said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > Ugh... Well, I'll go with legs since I've actually had a couple girls scream "nice legs" from their cars.
> ...


Sadly, no. But I have had two girls show me their boobs, point blank, in public, without my asking.

Alcohol was the significant factor in both cases though (college girls HAVE gone wild), not me. :lol


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Woot! I love drunk college girls wanting to have fun, lol.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

shyvr6 said:


> Woot! I love drunk college girls wanting to have fun, lol.


:lol

"Want to know the biggest secret in the world?"

Naive me, scared, "What?"

BOOBAGE


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

The one toe which doesn't have a corn on it. Oh yes, and my man-t1ts!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

My face, though when I was younger it'd been my butt.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Nobody chooses their nose or arms. :lol


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

^Why not pick nose?

I was going to choose that option, but now changed my mind. I'm not voting.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Am I the only one that can't pick anything? :stu


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Well, alright, I guess I have a decent chest. I've been complimented on it (by passing motorists, prisoners on work release, and other discrete and polite individuals). Even my family members say it's nice. I don't know what Uncle Chester was doing in my bathroom but it was quite the compliment, and I thanked him as soon as I toweled off.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Mercurochrome said:


> ^Why not pick nose?
> 
> I was going to choose that option, but now changed my mind. I'm not voting.


I don't know. :con

My nose makes the panties drop.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

My Face, Nose, Eyes.... damn... I am the total package.










How can you not puts abs on the list??? Come on Now!! :mum


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm a sucker for a nice nose. And back moles. But that's a different story.

I have a tiny nose, but I don't know if that's a good thing or not. Are tiny noses all the rage this year? It has a weird end... it looks plastic.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Drella said:


> ardrum said:
> 
> 
> > My nose makes the panties drop.
> ...


So long as it has a wart with a few hairs on it, I'm all over you.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Drella said:


> Well, alright, I guess I have a decent chest. I've been complimented on it (by passing motorists, prisoners on work release, and other discrete and polite individuals). Even my family members say it's nice. I don't know what Uncle Chester was doing in my bathroom but it was quite the compliment, and I thanked him as soon as I toweled off.


 :rofl :rofl ...ah, Drella! :lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I have no attractive features... but I chose arms since nobody else did yet. :stu


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I just went through a photo album and cringed at every photo of mine. Where is the "nothing" option in the poll?


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

My Abs. They are solid.... too bad there is a whole bunch of blubber all around them.


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

Eric Barnes said:


> My Face, Nose, Eyes.... damn... I am the total package.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't hate me because I am beautiful. :mushy


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

You look really good there Eric Barnes! :yes

..."Don't hate me cos I'm sexy!" :lol ...Prince said that at his concert and it was a riot (he was pretty funny!).

In the spirit of this thread, here's a song for everyone!!!

Rod Stewart's "Do Ya Think I'm Sexy?"

:boogie :boogie :banana :lol :boogie :boogie

[youtube:2sprowf3]



[/youtube:2sprowf3]



> Sugar
> Sugar
> mmm ... ooh
> 
> ...


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I found this comment on you tube and just HAD to put it in!!! (As if that Rod Stewart song and clip weren't funny enough!! :lol )



> If you want to laugh your *** off, try singing the chorus in a scooby? doo voice, it's hilarious! (* Riff you rant my rody, ran you rink I'm rexy, rum on ruger ret me know!*)


 :rofl :rofl :clap :clap :rofl :cry :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^Haa I love getting into some ppls minds. Thats some funny stuff there.^


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Genitals is curiously missing too.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ardrum said:


> Genitals is curiously missing too.


...oops, sorry Adam. :lol :b


----------



## hulkamaniak (Mar 21, 2008)

I choose genitals *runs*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Eyes - thanks, Mom!

I look a lot like my dad, too. I have Hungarian skin-tone with blue eyes.
I'm surprised that women haven't swooned. Well, maybe they have - I just never know. :duck

One of these days.....well, soon, because I am very tan this summer! :lol


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Aloysius said:


> I have no attractive features... but I chose arms since nobody else did yet. :stu


WRONG! :no :yes -Mr Who looks like Eddie Vedder!! ...wrong, wrong, wrong!! :yes


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Eyes I guess, I wish I had green eyes or something but I like the overall shape of them


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

nothing.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> nothing.


...oh, but ALL of Carlos is _sexy!!_ :yes :yes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

RubyTuesday said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > nothing.
> ...


yes. yes i am. how can i forget all the great comments i got when i posted my picture...

viewtopic.php?f=23&t=80082


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

The word but is meant to have two ts lol


----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

SAS folks tell me from the Post a Picture that I have nice eyes. Never thought I did before.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

It was a tough choice between "face" and "overall shape." I get complimented on both. I just ended up picking overall shape because we could ultimately only pick one, and.... well, I enjoy having an hourglass figure. :yes


----------

